# Perfectly Frank



## Meanderer

"The Girl From Ipanema"


----------



## NancyNGA

_Perfectly Frank ..._ is a good way to describe Frank Sinatra's diction. It reminds me of our H.S. choir teacher, Mr. Davis, who was a fanatic about pronouncing the final consonants of words clearly. Everyone hated him, but he was good.  lol .This song is a good example. There is one "don't you" that comes out as "doan chu," which always caused Mr. Davis to have a fit, but he got it right the second time. 

_Send in the Clowns_ (released in 1973)


----------



## Meanderer

You bring up a good point, Nancy.  The lyrics in most of today's songs are buried in the song.  That is why some add the lyrics on the screen in the video. 


Maybe This Time & See The Show Again


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Don't worry 'Bout Me (Live 1978)


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - You Make Me Feel So Young (Live At Royal Festival Hall / 1962)


----------



## NancyNGA

This is just me, but I always liked Frank Sinatra better heard and not seen. To me he always projected a bit of an "attitude" in live performances.  LOL  

  This song came out the year I graduated high school.  It was so _NOT_ cool at the time.  _The Beatles had arrived!!! .. _I liked it anyway.  :shrug:

Softly, As I Leave You (1964)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

1943


----------



## RadishRose

Her boots were made for walkin'!


----------



## RadishRose

Ole Blue Eyes-

Frank Furter


----------



## moviequeen1

My dad was a big Frank Sinatra fan,had many of his albums in his collection.When my siblings and I were growing up in the late 50's,60's,he would sit back in the den listening to 'chairman of the board'
One yr for my dad's birthday,I bought tickets to go with him to see Frank at Memorial Auditorium{no longer exists} in downtown Buffalo. I think it was in '74,when Frank was touring the country,back then I paid $50 for the tickets. Unfortuantely,the seats were way up near the rafters,we couldn't see him but we certainly could hear him.Dad was really po'd I got ripped off considering I was told they were good seats.
When my dad died in '96,couple months later I started to enjoy Frank's music. I have 2 of his CD"s,"Best of the Best',my favorite'Ol BLue Eyes is Back'. Whenever I play them I think of my dad who was born the day after Frank,Dec 13th Sue


----------



## RadishRose

Of course I grew up being aware of Frank Sinatra. He was hot before I was born, and seemed to stay hot! Even though the Beatles, and the Stones were mainly my thing, I remember all the older pop music and rock n roll my parents played daily either on radio or on the "hi-fi" when I was small. Sinatra was one that stood out for me.

I couldn't understand why the old teenage girls had swooned over him, such a small, skinny guy. Until I really saw his eyes and learned to listen to his voice.

Does anyone doubt that Ronan Farrow is truly Frank and Mia Farrow's son?


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

The best Frank Sinatra story you will ever hear.


----------



## Meanderer

They just don't make song titles like this, anymore!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> They just don't make song titles like this, anymore!



That song was based on a classical piece by Rachmaninoff.  I remember having to learn a watered down version of that as a piano lesson.


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - If You Go Away


----------



## NancyNGA

_Let's Take and Old Fashioned Walk_ - Frank Sinatra and Doris Day  (Irving Berlin, 1949)

A real oldie!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Frank & Willie


----------



## NancyNGA

Another nice, positive, fun song by Frank Sinatra.  Looks like this was taped from a TV show.  I think I remember seeing this when it aired. 

_High Hopes_ (van Heusen and Cahn, 1959)


----------



## NancyNGA

Old Man River (1946)


----------



## NancyNGA

1947


----------



## Meanderer

VINTAGE 1959 TV SHOW CLIP - ELEANOR ROOSEVELT & FRANK SINATRA (ELEANOR RECITING A HOPEFUL MESSAGE)


----------



## NancyNGA

Baby picture


----------



## Meanderer

NOTE: The first video I posted was Tony Bennett, mislabled.


----------



## Meanderer

...looking like a young Larry King?!(1947)


----------



## NancyNGA

Pocket Full of Miracles

Title song from the film "Pocketful Of Miracles" (1961)


----------



## NancyNGA

_I Have Dreamed_ -  from the 1951 Rodgers and Hammerstein musical, The King and I
(recorded  in 1963)


----------



## Meanderer

On A Slow Boat To China (1949) - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Mother's Day-Beautiful song by Nancy Sinatra My Mothers Eyes


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - "For Once In My Life"


----------



## RadishRose

Ronan Farrow, Mia admitted she wasn't sure if he is her son by Woody Allen or Frank Sinatra.

I say Frank.


----------



## Falcon

I see more of Frank  than  of  Woody.


----------



## StarSong

Ummm... Ancestry.com could clear up that mystery in a few weeks, but I'll put my money on someone other than Woody.


----------



## moviequeen1

I'm reading a fascinating book about Frank,'Sinatra,:Behind The Legend' by J. Randy Taraborrelli. 
I'm learning new things about him that I didn't know, e.g. Harry James gave him his 1st break,what a terrible womanizer he was, Humphrey Bogart&his wife  coined the phrase the'Rat Pack' about their close knit friends,was very close to his eldest daughter,Nancy. The book is 537 pgs,I'm halfway thru,can't put it down Sue


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Team Canada - Frank Sinatra - My Way (Clipse Remix)


----------



## Meanderer

Marilyn Monroe - A Fine Romance





Frank Sinatra-A Fine Romance


----------



## moviequeen1

I just read that Frank's 1st wife,Nancy died yesterday at age 101.She outlived him,his 2nd wife Ava Garner,4th wife,Barbara Marx. Frank's 3rd wife,Mia Farrow is still with us.
R.I.P Nancy


----------



## Meanderer

"Nancy (With the Laughing Face)" written in 1942 by Jimmy Van Heusen and Phil Silvers (yes, Sergeant Bilko) was recorded by Frank Sinatra for Columbia Records on August 22, 1945 in Hollywood.  

"According to Jimmy Van Heusen, he and his lyricist Johnny Burke were working at 20th Century-Fox composing for a film. While Burke was out of their writer's bungalow, Phil Silvers, the comedian, a friend to both, entered and suggested that they write a song for Johnny's wife, Bessie, who was soon to celebrate a birthday". 

"At the party they sang "Bessie... with the laughing face" It was such a hit that they used it at other female birthday events. When they sang it as "Nancy... with the laughing face" at little Nancy Sinatra's birthday party, Frank broke down and cried thinking that it was written specially for his daughter - the trio wisely didn't correct him".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

My Kind Of Broadway, 1965


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra "The Lord's Prayer"





This selection is taken from the Guest Star Radio Show, recorded with the Jeff Alexander Orchestra & Chorus, on October 26, 1949 and originally broadcast on December 25, 1949.


----------



## RadishRose

My post didn't work. Sorry.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> My post didn't work. Sorry.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Sometimes during our hardest times, we turn to the comfort of food. Frank Sinatra turned to Patsy's Italian Restaurant, just like the millions of others that recognize the family oriented restaurant with the highest level of service in the industry.


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - The House I Live in (That's America To Me) 11/13/1951


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra was buried in 1998 with bottle of Jack Daniels, roll of dimes (for use in a pay phone), Tootsie Rolls, package of Camels, and Zippo lighter: Michael Beschloss
‏


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra-Killing me softly


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra’s Daughters Nancy and Tina Share Family Christmas Memories, Talk ‘Ultimate’ Holiday Album


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra and Bing Crosby Christmas Special 1957


----------



## Meanderer

Sinatra: That Old Black Magic New Years Eve 1943 radio broadcast


----------



## Pepper

When the Yankees win a home game they play "New York New York" by Frank Sinatra; when they lose they play Liza Minelli's version.  New York New York is the star of this video:






A duet!


----------



## Pepper

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTExIWFhUXFhgYFRcXFxcXFRgVGBcaFhcYFxcYHSggGB0lHRcYIjEhJSkrLi4uGB8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGi0dHyUrLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS8uLf/AABEIAMIBAwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAFAAIDBAYBBwj/xABCEAABAwEFBAcFBwQCAAcBAAABAAIRAwQFEiExQVFhcQYiMoGRobETcsHR8AcUIzNCsuFSYpLxgqIkJXSDs8LyFf/EABkBAAIDAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDAAEEBf/EACgRAAICAgIBAwQCAwAAAAAAAAABAhEDMRIhQQQTgTJRcfAzYUKR4f/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A9cITCpCmFECNKYU8qNxUIMeUPtt5UqU43tbzMIV0o6UMs7ThGJ3MAAbSSV49fV 1LRUc51RzpyjF1cOobkAP9oXIJRPUL36e2enTc5hD3DstnMnTuGqz9h 0 mSfaUC3cWScxvBXmmIuJPZAHGecc12laWtnYd5jThxQtsKj0e2faS3OLM4N16zoJ7tnmrlx/aRZ3vw1AackBrjm3MZ4j mPivMvv9A9oOLt5JIlONKi8SHBvug arkW4n0DZbbTqCWPa4b2kEeSmK e7Naa9mIdRtGRiMBIzG9vzlbro79oubWWpupgPA9coPkjUkA4s9HKYQkyoHAEGQRIISJRAkbgm0x1hzHqpCm0 0OY9VCHmVXtO5n1XF2t2ne8fVNShwlwpwXHqihgCclKD3jfLWHqmY2DzzOSotKws oBqQOZUJt9MfrCzle1uccTiQNwHh3IfXtUmQT3mVdBcUjaNtzTpJ5CR4hSU67XaHPdofArE/e3bfknm3HLOY0z05KqZOKNwh99jqsO6o31QKzdIKjcjmOOviEQtl6MrUTGTgWmOR2K6AaNDCkCjbs5KQKgTq6kElCFuz9kfW1Jds/ZH1tSVkPXymFPKr1rQ1pgpwA8rI9OekbbPSLWu/EdpEEjZMeOei0VrtzGsLicgCSvDL/e vUqVXaYjG3TIAcAMh3oJSoOEbBTw6t1yC7OSXGTxMnj6KtQumpVMgACciYABjYVprlsPtWjLC0QGjZMSScs4170fu27AJiQwHqjbrnyErNLLWjVDFezAtuGoP743E5d6gtd1lurYO2I K9ZbdbXTtO3/e1ctVwtLcgAd4Qe6xvsI8aZZSO20gHaQQD3hTtsBBkEwf6c/Rba39FarTLOydmz/HSe5VaXR9zYOQB3CIIOUjcd SP3RbwlLASwEAl2 N2gO/1Wft9Wo15DxiaZlrpIMalrhmOcrcCxGo0tYWlw1Gc8ducLKX1d9WkDIls6jZO3f4q4T7KnjdGp znpGWO 7VHy3I0yTnB0565xz3x6fK eLdYfw2VqbtmcTkQcwRszzXsfQS/fvdlD3fmNOCoP7gNe8QVpg7MslRoyuU 0OY9UilT7Q5j1RAHmNbtO94 qan1u073j6poShx0Kva7QGCTnsAGpOwKS01wxpcdnroPNQ2MtePauzMFtJvE6v7/rRU3RcY2CalpJxYu0d jANYG/Z4oOXOa7EBymD6o8y7zL3OECMh5gft8Qqn3F5gDMkS7bGf16IeSG0BqriZOpOpVZrZKM2qydbABpr3aqL7mZAA/3/CJSRTiDXsK4EYN2OiSPrT4KOvdTwCYU5onBgtdpkjNPNIp/spiEVg0a 4bxFRoaT1gPEIuFgLDVLHhw1BW9s9QOaHDagYuSJEl1JUCW7P2R9bUl2z9kfW1JWQ9dKG2muG1Mx lEys3flSKoM7PROYMVYH6U3gcPs25DzWXtF3jDh3gBvhqe8kq661e2NR 5 Ecmj5lUL3twx4RsEcc93csuV3I04l0FqVipsaKbNBrvkwNeQHiiNmZDQOCGXUw4BOpzPNGrM2Qs7NkET2ditMpJtEK/RaEI3SKrbPGxULfdjX5xB37wtC IVKsFbRUXZjb26MhzhUpu9m8auGjhxaht53ZHaOLfO3etxXCB3lSmVEySR5RbaD7PUcMM0iY3gh2k7jI1Wo zev7O2OYw/h16ZMbqlPMDicJdprCq9JGZvH9n 0H6K3jhtNB5j8OoATtLXy3/AOxWvHLyYM0Uuj3IpUu0OY9UilS7Q5j1WkyHmdftO5n1TJXbQ7rO5n1VepaAEocUb/qHC1g2mTyGg tyksFSHYf6B34jlPcD6qpbqwdPI Q/kqe7HAA1NhgnPSRn6lDLQ6CNTZLOHnrATDY4E6mNvyYN6t2axNa1xAzLwBpkMyPNrfBCbjtxLiYiQ3LhEZeK1dSz4m8wD3iTPms0mOjAyNC7pxOw Hdp5orYrja7PB9AZ5d60F1WURmILdN s/XJFaFmDZ4/OfiorYXFIxj7qJJHs8mkAHZII8Ykqjed14WxHfx Owr0KpZer9fNB7wskxOgPlv8/JW00HSPKrZdBB02596ioWHCZjkt3b7KMXHPvOHZ5rL1KWcHbInjJ aOMrEzjRUF2AzA1ALRxynPjmiNzEgFh2THKf58lDZ63XaJP 8/krtKcQPH1bPqEViZaLiSQSRCC5Z yPraku2fsj62pKyj1wrM9JWwypUJENB15LSlwWN 0HG2y14GRaT5J7BRgbltH/gXO/qqVDxjEBn5HyVe01JqSRkCJ5QNvf5Krcz/APy m2QJNSd3bxeiu06QNQt/v12x2o81jntmzHpGiuqpLRlkjtlchdlpw3LTYrNGq45Nbp4 CQzVEN0VbYVnn2i1M7NDEODh6FWLuv1zjhfScwjWVVDLDrnqvVKm 8DdKjtFdmsQrZEUbQhdqORVS9 kjQ4sptc52gDWkz3/AFohwr2pwOKk4CJBMZ8MjMqkipMz1/u/Efy CwLqpbUka4mkcw6fgtnfVX8Yg5GP4WTsdDFaaLd9Zg8XgQtWFGH1B9HFdp9ocx6qnUtZES3UElMs95AubLSJI9VqMZ5Xed4AOdn o qz9rvXiqV52omo/wB937iqUoFEfYWsltkOBmdRz7JHIgoj0fBc8s2beQhZyi7NaLotU/Ej62qproZjfaPRbpsLRH1ktXZaOQGwbECuynotHQWZI2WWBQESpKQyTmHKFPZ2ADNGkA2R1KeSFWlivXle9GkDjdnuGZWctHSRpJwsMfWqqSLUiC86WX1qsfftlOEubsz85PmtVWvVrhmInbqEJtLMiNh9D/pAuim7MIy0mTnmIIRu7Lb7QjeDn/jCC3pZsFWNkKz0e/O7j6JxnkappXU1rVIoZy1Q7I tqS7QHVH1tSVkPSw8yHkESfJZv7QnD7lXc47CAtYSHS05Qs301oB1lqsBM4T6J4s8w ze72V7NUBBIpvcHDcHtBJ4iAckTsl34bQ7CS4SYJ3dkH63If8AYtamiraaJdBe1hA3hpe15/7tW/vC7wytjAEObs3ifVYZ3zaOhjr2kxWWzjRVLwp1gQ2lDZPWdEmNzdk80Tsyvta0jNKezRFGM6QXHVqFhouqRAxmo4knrAuyBAMwNBkr9G7BLQ0vHVGKXAw7hJmOa0ZDdIPiqFta0DSOA O9HLJyVFRxcXfYrrtR6zScRaYneN6HXhUdVe5oOFjdSMyScwApLrd2jGp8tFUc/wD8Q4TEgRzGRS6Q12Vb5oGhQFWk7E c2t1AjaXeoA02oe69LQyzsrVM5PWYe2GgASIyd5LXU6c5GOR0VS23Sxw0bEzA4b01yjxqjPwfK76PP klnktqka5dxzCodA7qbVtVOtUdAa8lgGZdUYzGCdwEeMLXdKLOG0DA0zHJXuj11ts1OnTj8RrHvqEDaW5epCLFOqX9i8kOVt/YOWN9R7A4vEmco2Jtjtjuo5wbDqmHLXXJR3eababTo7Ccs1XuwYTQc4ywu27HF2S3HOPB7Z Y/wB9/wC4qFS2z8yp77/3FRKho mjNxVS2r1RJ2IK1H7msznF7mAucGt037UMtDIbNvRFeJNZjNNXK7ZbytDHfmtcODpy5QsrYbr9rSqF7iapHUaS4NBnOdhPfCPdDOjTiHmtkA0BobUDnCpkcR1EEbDIzHMK4Id7jvRuLovgVGxIxbR/CKV6pDZWMfZDRwuMSHAZHtNJ1I/SdNq0rrViY0TsKAauzN35agHYizE4zhbrJ3AbSVnbz6UWqg40zTZTcG4iMiQ1xAaTxz0Geei3FpscwW9V7QYPE7dM9UOtNw 3eH1mtcRkCWBxwjTI5KRpbBnGT0wFWvisMArMBbUALCM5n9scYRKpZYYHAETmQfrJF2XTTaSQPHM8BwhRW89UhDJ99Bxg67MD0hs8w4agweRUlxXd26mgEYeeRPqVfvOnId3eqIWengs4bEHqnPXMekGFd1RUYJt/hkAXU1m1PhGYS3Z yPraku0B1R9bV1WUekVHQSWZdyo35Zj7B23qmd aNvngh9d1QtcC2ctN6eLo b i1s 73nTcTDfaljuT5aJ4SR4L26204ph2KYOY3Tu3LxL7Q7CaNsqDDAd1o5rSdGun1Z1IUazGvzps9pJD4c4NlwiCRlnks2aDbTRrwZEk4s9Ds9RErMZQazmDCKWR8LLJ9m/FoImz5ShV8PgtY0ZkEknQAf7Vyvatk5BDrTDyN40Pr3ILvQ38jbpsriI1JJQe9rO6nXBOh3a5aoy yPpyaMDFmW7J2ubu5Klb7K7Iv1OUjY3aBz3omugVINUqMtB1Ve1U4BUdhvANETl6Lt4WsQSqTRbMpeznPc2mBJLxlvDeufJpWpuev7QPqwCSQ3uaB8SfJZK6rwY61Pzl4bFNm1xceseAAHmtvdtl9nTDdpJc6NMTjJjhs7lqwRd2YPUzXGkx7o/p8lykGktGHLEMu9TFKj2m8x6rWYD5ntn5j/ff 4qEKa2fmP8Aff8AuKhUGDmradB6g607XDyAhYsLSdD60VC3fBQT0NxfUeqWSysOYBB7te8ItToho29 mkaKldYyCNYAWrKdBxSMpeby oGjSRKPMs/UCB16jfvA2AOI79FpqjR7OcQ3Rt5ovyBH iKzvII2hT1GZxEKhQtI/S4Eg5AEEwrle1lrpO3SUNhJCtVDCEEt7cs0ftFrxiVnbyqbFGMWgXZ7OHuwkSCfrzhWb3e2MI1kbtAOHMIRXtjqb6eAwXOIPKDlnxhW7U7EGPzzbDiRH4jT1h4Fp/5JnHyYZZeKaXkgapAmNCkCszFuh2R9bUkqHZH1tSVkPVSmlOKaVoFHlf2qdEXVz7an2gPELx yVDTqhrshOE/5TPivqu1UQ5pBGxfOX2gXT92tZjQuxDxlC0WmerWR0gFFbOc1nrNaII3ODXN5EA/FGLPU0MrmT2dbG izeTS1jnNaXEZ4REnlKFWS3zHZBxYYxNGZbi28PPJG/ayhla7xM IUxtLY2r80EAapaHNpSCMiHNO/c5CrzthAONjhrMtMZCTnwTzTa0AAubBygnyjRC7fQDjkC7OZdv355kwmviWoPy1X4/6cumuaxcWNIYNpyBndtIU19NwMaydknls8lJYR7NonU5nluQi/rQ6o7CzN9RwYwcSYE8N/BIq30BKVJgzoHQ9pbqtSOq0BoPHU q9PKHXJczLMwNb3naTtPeiJXViqVHHk7bYwrtHtN5j1XCu0e03mPVWCfM1s/Mf77/3FRKW2fmVPff8AuKiUGHQrt22ksqNcNhVEKRhVMKLpntnR 8w5gMo0bWTmNN /ksB9n9vY4ta/fC3t9XeTT/DfhI7JiQRskLLJUzoKdxKde7KNYkubmdSCQZ0kEaHkid3XLEYqr3tH6XRPeQM1jLLbqzTFSq1pE7CBkQNnPfsO5aq7qTyMQtLMJMAjEQRnmJdGzzVNg630HatFrTlAQ 2VWAHGWxxIjzVW8qlFjodWc8yOyIEbZwbe9DaNBtaB7PCM8TicTiJO06SI5acVVoJJvtBBtCRipPlu6cQ7nKhaaUEzsWhDGsYAAAAIAGQAGQWavOtDXHehC5dGTvF/4tI7PaEeRRd1QmJ2CNBs3xqdknOANyC3rkKJ3VR8kZCf4OdN2xzVIExqkUBLVDsj62pJUOyPrakrIeplNKyVq6XvmKdBoGw1HfBvzUVa/wC0gS6pSZyZP7in2Lo15XnPTO46NptTC HBuWEHIuJA60bBuRB1 V3tcDUy3hgafEaIXZq3WB8OY/kKmyJBG87oAAgQ0ABsDswMhG71EjYqdmtLmnA/I7dxB2tO5biyMD2DQgjuz2ILe1yiII6s9V21p3HcuflhTs34Mqa4vZUs1fVEGuCzVSjVpmR1o1GhRC770Y4xMHa05GeR0SUjSpfcJVqYOiq1iNIVo2phQm 7ypU2FziBH0EbRfJAm/LeGZT9bVD0Fpe3rOtJza3E2nuzyc4enKd6ytvLq7i98hmQa3OSCR2vkvU jd2soUQyn2RMcpMLT6fGrt7MXqMjqkE3JpTimFazENclS7TeY9UilS7Q5j1UIfM9s/Mqe /9xUKmtn5lT33/ALioVAzq6FxJQsJ3NbjSeDMA68NxXslw36KtPA89YDI/1N4LwtpWj6PX57OGOOQ7J3cClzjfY6E66PR7dd0v9Cu2axRqye5X7gt7a1IGZIWhszRuSZRTNeLLJLoC07Fi1a0e6wBX7JZQ3ZA tUbDIb2Qh9sqhoJOSrjRcsjlso3hUnLZqVnbSPaPgdluvwCtutDqxIZkNC7dwG8 is/dQxsAfW1A gF2YW/RDPdqNP8A2RZpTqtlDnPYRkc1GQW5Ed/zTIzWhGTE9omCeFG0p4RiS5Q7I tqSbQPVH1tSUKFbgYOWxSUaQcwOIBORk6 aVUarl1u1adh9T/pMBLVnpZR8VEylhd3qy90BINnNWUabo/aOpB2HTgeyfUdyP8Asw4b5EcHDcsfcdWKgH9XVJ2cPP1Wss9SMj/pKkiAi8ro/UwSNrdSOHHhtQC0XXTqZua13MSfHYt6HZ5//ofX1Ko2 62vlzOq4/4n3vmss8XmJrxeo8TMDabhpAZAj/m8HxBWet11sa6Q2SP1OLnHuLpI7ltLexwJa4EEaj5cFQs91uqnc0auPo3eUpXdGqXFK/Bn7FdHtHAOkMbBedOOEcT6StV0evPHipuycHPc3iwuLvESrdqs4bTwNEAgiOQkE8VkKDajYqgxmXUzuczJ7TvBnwJW7DHic7Lk5s3hTSobFa21WB7SMxmJzadrTuKlK0CRpXaXabzHquFKl2m8x6qEPmi2fmP99/7ioVNbPzH/8AcVCoGdSSUlKg504WkxmYBMc1RYwJ7Sr3/wDCr4MeCRE4Rm/Dvw6xGfLNUW0yRMGN xS0WjRdFekb7M/aWHVvyXqFg6aWVzZNVreDuqfArxKkwzkCjFkss5u2ajalzSH45NHrL nVnGTXOeToGNcZPDKF1zaleHVpYzUUwesRsxuGnIeKB9HbPTYAWAAnbEu8VpbORzSGxvbLNnpAAAAADQDLL4JWgKQPTHmUthoCVKHXlTVLLiGiuupSpKbEIRnq13EZty9PBVS8jtCOI0 YWvdRVO02EEJkZNC5Y4yBVndLREfRXFaZdgjQfRXEz3EJ9lnK7d38qKyOh0/CVftNDIqpdwlxBIkacd/w8VoMpcce8cPrRSRIjck8Zd6TOChCSkSIO0LZWerjaDtIBnZB2cvRYvnn6LTdH7SDTg/pdE8Dn80EyBdr5yP8jkmPpkaHI6cef1809zARr3/BRWq0mnTe8tLi1pOAamBk1vEmAOaXRDLdK7wax7WFuJ4EuziAdBOuevco7Bfbahw0 q5ok0zEECACPIHTVYC7b8NpLnvP4jnEu4OOoG4CPITphdFcvtDeYDMmUWvdUnIYHUy3D3k9n 3cEftpdluTqj0O8rf1Yjrk5Dj8FXtdlAszGjVhaZ4k9fxxFcsFKXe0dxPJo ZhE74sxFnqYc4YSOcSoUedWhz6VUuY4sdsLTE/McCjV3dMSBFZs73MyPMtOR7oQm dh/VrO/JUX0wc0wh6TY7bTqtxU3hw2xqOY1Cs0u03mPVeVMljg6m4tdsLTB/1wWjuTpa8PYy0NmXNAqNEGZA6zdDzHgrsqjxq2D8Sp77/ANxUUK7elGKj/fd 4qOw2U1Hho26ncFL6GUX jdh9pVlzcTGiSCAQdmYJGICcUD lbhliY3IBjWuBJDWw11TCGwYcGiYacp7RBlVLroikW4RmBga3CH4nOBIlpkx1ZkbkRp0es0vhoLWmQ2XHMZuxRGfDQjmkSbkH1EZabKXOJJIGwDLLjG1UrbZGhsABaUUREnwQm2QckDk2xsYpIz7bMMTctqkr2SJIVr2UPHBETRBUsJIb0fr5LT2erEaLK2KzFrzG1FmVSNULCSNE18qVD6Dsgr9IylhktNikbTSaF01IRUSxxVOvVTa1cnIIXetcsAbPXd2RtjfG4fyoQtff6YyLhKSzrKMicT9ToGkZGNSM1xNUBDymvezL ELfSwODhvIMbic0ZAVS1UctFoMgyU5oUNLTkpQVCD3Zov0cqw9zf6mz3tPyJQeVZuyrhqscdMQnk7q/FU9ENtZzrAmRMcclUtz8TmtggakjPPcT9DNS2baN0 WfwVO8rQabXVI7LXnIwZAkGTlsSSHlV73DRp1qzqEsJqOIJkiZxGGkwBIceAnQDEL32Y0DUpW0uINT2zQXYQMhS6kQOLpHEKraXQ0k8ZMEZ8jEZjTKIGhaHUbn2O3gwsttLR7aoqc2OYGZciw/wCQTZaKNpZaLQXCBEBu2BOYHgpbLLqT6bsy0Fs7xBA CtUmDP8AuaD4HP8Aco7I2Hvad7XCdxy CWWeU37OFpjT1CpWZ URr5FFL9HUOX6nD/tCDWfITx/hOIWHMTrLT67Pfb6hOGyPqRKnsY/EZ7zfUKEMffNk67/ed6lTdG7DAc/aTA5J15WsOc5o1xEeaOXXZ8LWhJm6VGjGvJOKmElgzJaCBugiXATqBOeue4yp6FaMOLGXAMzcYgSRhawu6sdcakEDZsrW qAKjAWy6A5pMFzZYRmNmUQSdTkJUlF0kZFpZAw54ZJ2gCMUHU/1HMFUl1YMn2G7e4QIQSvvRGqZVKqxA1UmhsXcUyIUw4TtU9DWE2kITmdsKmMQWo2Paq1vZCP04DckFvLMoRlFywGWhEKZhVLE2GhWHOUIyw2rkm4SVVbUU7KhKJIFk1V7KTS9xhrRJKyFd/3iq5zhDThwggyADll3SeBKnv23 0kNzZTziR1n7J1BGuUTk7imWOmabJhwOZkQ0jOCZndBHLgn4YW 9GX1GWo0tj6drYBHs3Hk8x3RkuKlRo1HCQBBkg4JnPWV1M9x/dfvwJ9tfZ/vybprVx9MLv1quxz9VCgf7OHHXNdwQpatNcjKRl6qEIjK65dJzldDSoQ2V3VcWF39bQe8jNUekTos9XTsx4mPiudHqn4bR/S8t7pDh 7yUXTJ0Wd43vaP 7T8P96JXko85qH8IiNmWcbjuy2eWvVJzn2cW00r2wyYqsqMP BqN0y1YPFX61c4AYyc0STnv1PdrJ56uaB6Kvw3tZTvqtH Qc34pr0WfQ1fLCdxA7iCPkm1eq8H/iZ4jLzjxXLeeo7XINPhBUlTNu3MBJKPK75HVf77h/2KC0m5H62o/fFMj2g2 0fn/wAygthdA08uBTkWKjV2GNnI/JX7Izr08z2m6xOoiVStbG5ObyIVyy9tnvN9R/KhDCXXTL7S dA937it3ZmaBZjo3Q69V2 o/wAnFbCzMWfK zXjXQOtlMmvggGfZ6gTm4GJ5NOpgDFxT22gEVCC3tuwy1oMe2zkNIa6C0GYMe1OggKS ans7RScAXEsMtB1ObRkctNucQoaVNuENccxjDetGKWlwOEiMRFQg5/pOWeRrvHYmXWSglilNwSoqFXEA7eNQImMpVxmiXP6mNxfSkQmioHsgoiGKvWYgGouWa0GE8slUqWSt03Kg7J2uhODimtCRfKtFWWWQqF823CBTbMv1IByBMZRtJy8U60WsUxnmToOPE7BxWVrXmKlcURi9pVY54dhhuGmHucZkEEeyIEAjKZTIxbFTmkW6dIYiJ2jUkgaxOLZq3KNc1btj4D4EQ0ZZuIbtmJDdCO4d1Olb2hzJp1Gscxrw44XNwvqezyLXdbESCIntAk5ldtVsfD8VmrtwCmYcKTXH2hLGR LLi4jZn457VUYUtnPlcp29Dg2mABhJyGYLoOUzz3xlMwkgI6X2VvVeLQHN6rgGU3AEZEAmrmMl1ZeJq5o9XJ9Skfh80kk4SR1T6qJvzSSVEOEZLo07kklCBjo7pU99n7Su9PB B/7rPMwfLJJJB/kUeSA/gN/5 WMjwIBWduoxedm/wDU0f8A52hcSTCH0bbOy73PguWc/hjkPRJJZyHnF/dqp79T9xQC79RzPxXUk8s6M5 thRGl Yz3m/uCSShAH0eHa9937itRZkklkybZuhoEX24/eInL2bMtnaf8lyo8iqyCR1t 5xhJJPh/E/gyZP5V8kt3OJY2T9SfkitnSSS5/UOxfT/sneoXBJJAxqOAKSlquJIQyc6JqSSKIMgReo6w95g7sS876Z1XC0yHGcDhMmYL6gI5EEjvSSTsexGXXyBWW6qMxVeIzEOcM4w79wA5Ijcd4VTaGTVqGSJl7jOGS2c9hJI3SkkmmcDJJJKEP//Z

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 1LRUc51RzpyjF1cOobkAP9oXIJRPUL36e2enTc5hD3DstnMnTuGqz9h 0 mSfaUC3cWScxvBXmmIuJPZAHGecc12laWtnYd5jThxQtsKj0e2faS3OLM4N16zoJ7tnmrlx/aRZ3vw1AackBrjm3MZ4j mPivMvv9A9oOLt5JIlONKi8SHBvug arkW4n0DZbbTqCWPa4b2kEeSmK e7Naa9mIdRtGRiMBIzG9vzlbro79oubWWpupgPA9coPkjUkA4s9HKYQkyoHAEGQRIISJRAkbgm0x1hzHqpCm0 0OY9VCHmVXtO5n1XF2t2ne8fVNShwlwpwXHqihgCclKD3jfLWHqmY2DzzOSotKws oBqQOZUJt9MfrCzle1uccTiQNwHh3IfXtUmQT3mVdBcUjaNtzTpJ5CR4hSU67XaHPdofArE/e3bfknm3HLOY0z05KqZOKNwh99jqsO6o31QKzdIKjcjmOOviEQtl6MrUTGTgWmOR2K6AaNDCkCjbs5KQKgTq6kElCFuz9kfW1Jds/ZH1tSVkPXymFPKr1rQ1pgpwA8rI9OekbbPSLWu/EdpEEjZMeOei0VrtzGsLicgCSvDL/e vUqVXaYjG3TIAcAMh3oJSoOEbBTw6t1yC7OSXGTxMnj6KtQumpVMgACciYABjYVprlsPtWjLC0QGjZMSScs4170fu27AJiQwHqjbrnyErNLLWjVDFezAtuGoP743E5d6gtd1lurYO2I K9ZbdbXTtO3/e1ctVwtLcgAd4Qe6xvsI8aZZSO20gHaQQD3hTtsBBkEwf6c/Rba39FarTLOydmz/HSe5VaXR9zYOQB3CIIOUjcd SP3RbwlLASwEAl2 N2gO/1Wft9Wo15DxiaZlrpIMalrhmOcrcCxGo0tYWlw1Gc8ducLKX1d9WkDIls6jZO3f4q4T7KnjdGp znpGWO 7VHy3I0yTnB0565xz3x6fK eLdYfw2VqbtmcTkQcwRszzXsfQS/fvdlD3fmNOCoP7gNe8QVpg7MslRoyuU 0OY9UilT7Q5j1RAHmNbtO94 qan1u073j6poShx0Kva7QGCTnsAGpOwKS01wxpcdnroPNQ2MtePauzMFtJvE6v7/rRU3RcY2CalpJxYu0d jANYG/Z4oOXOa7EBymD6o8y7zL3OECMh5gft8Qqn3F5gDMkS7bGf16IeSG0BqriZOpOpVZrZKM2qydbABpr3aqL7mZAA/3/CJSRTiDXsK4EYN2OiSPrT4KOvdTwCYU5onBgtdpkjNPNIp/spiEVg0a 4bxFRoaT1gPEIuFgLDVLHhw1BW9s9QOaHDagYuSJEl1JUCW7P2R9bUl2z9kfW1JWQ9dKG2muG1Mx lEys3flSKoM7PROYMVYH6U3gcPs25DzWXtF3jDh3gBvhqe8kq661e2NR 5 Ecmj5lUL3twx4RsEcc93csuV3I04l0FqVipsaKbNBrvkwNeQHiiNmZDQOCGXUw4BOpzPNGrM2Qs7NkET2ditMpJtEK/RaEI3SKrbPGxULfdjX5xB37wtC IVKsFbRUXZjb26MhzhUpu9m8auGjhxaht53ZHaOLfO3etxXCB3lSmVEySR5RbaD7PUcMM0iY3gh2k7jI1Wo zev7O2OYw/h16ZMbqlPMDicJdprCq9JGZvH9n 0H6K3jhtNB5j8OoATtLXy3/AOxWvHLyYM0Uuj3IpUu0OY9UilS7Q5j1WkyHmdftO5n1TJXbQ7rO5n1VepaAEocUb/qHC1g2mTyGg tyksFSHYf6B34jlPcD6qpbqwdPI Q/kqe7HAA1NhgnPSRn6lDLQ6CNTZLOHnrATDY4E6mNvyYN6t2axNa1xAzLwBpkMyPNrfBCbjtxLiYiQ3LhEZeK1dSz4m8wD3iTPms0mOjAyNC7pxOw Hdp5orYrja7PB9AZ5d60F1WURmILdN s/XJFaFmDZ4/OfiorYXFIxj7qJJHs8mkAHZII8Ykqjed14WxHfx Owr0KpZer9fNB7wskxOgPlv8/JW00HSPKrZdBB02596ioWHCZjkt3b7KMXHPvOHZ5rL1KWcHbInjJ aOMrEzjRUF2AzA1ALRxynPjmiNzEgFh2THKf58lDZ63XaJP 8/krtKcQPH1bPqEViZaLiSQSRCC5Z yPraku2fsj62pKyj1wrM9JWwypUJENB15LSlwWN 0HG2y14GRaT5J7BRgbltH/gXO/qqVDxjEBn5HyVe01JqSRkCJ5QNvf5Krcz/APy m2QJNSd3bxeiu06QNQt/v12x2o81jntmzHpGiuqpLRlkjtlchdlpw3LTYrNGq45Nbp4 CQzVEN0VbYVnn2i1M7NDEODh6FWLuv1zjhfScwjWVVDLDrnqvVKm 8DdKjtFdmsQrZEUbQhdqORVS9 kjQ4sptc52gDWkz3/AFohwr2pwOKk4CJBMZ8MjMqkipMz1/u/Efy CwLqpbUka4mkcw6fgtnfVX8Yg5GP4WTsdDFaaLd9Zg8XgQtWFGH1B9HFdp9ocx6qnUtZES3UElMs95AubLSJI9VqMZ5Xed4AOdn o qz9rvXiqV52omo/wB937iqUoFEfYWsltkOBmdRz7JHIgoj0fBc8s2beQhZyi7NaLotU/Ej62qproZjfaPRbpsLRH1ktXZaOQGwbECuynotHQWZI2WWBQESpKQyTmHKFPZ2ADNGkA2R1KeSFWlivXle9GkDjdnuGZWctHSRpJwsMfWqqSLUiC86WX1qsfftlOEubsz85PmtVWvVrhmInbqEJtLMiNh9D/pAuim7MIy0mTnmIIRu7Lb7QjeDn/jCC3pZsFWNkKz0e/O7j6JxnkappXU1rVIoZy1Q7I tqS7QHVH1tSVkPSw8yHkESfJZv7QnD7lXc47CAtYSHS05Qs301oB1lqsBM4T6J4s8w ze72V7NUBBIpvcHDcHtBJ4iAckTsl34bQ7CS4SYJ3dkH63If8AYtamiraaJdBe1hA3hpe15/7tW/vC7wytjAEObs3ifVYZ3zaOhjr2kxWWzjRVLwp1gQ2lDZPWdEmNzdk80Tsyvta0jNKezRFGM6QXHVqFhouqRAxmo4knrAuyBAMwNBkr9G7BLQ0vHVGKXAw7hJmOa0ZDdIPiqFta0DSOA O9HLJyVFRxcXfYrrtR6zScRaYneN6HXhUdVe5oOFjdSMyScwApLrd2jGp8tFUc/wD8Q4TEgRzGRS6Q12Vb5oGhQFWk7E c2t1AjaXeoA02oe69LQyzsrVM5PWYe2GgASIyd5LXU6c5GOR0VS23Sxw0bEzA4b01yjxqjPwfK76PP klnktqka5dxzCodA7qbVtVOtUdAa8lgGZdUYzGCdwEeMLXdKLOG0DA0zHJXuj11ts1OnTj8RrHvqEDaW5epCLFOqX9i8kOVt/YOWN9R7A4vEmco2Jtjtjuo5wbDqmHLXXJR3eababTo7Ccs1XuwYTQc4ywu27HF2S3HOPB7Z Y/wB9/wC4qFS2z8yp77/3FRKho mjNxVS2r1RJ2IK1H7msznF7mAucGt037UMtDIbNvRFeJNZjNNXK7ZbytDHfmtcODpy5QsrYbr9rSqF7iapHUaS4NBnOdhPfCPdDOjTiHmtkA0BobUDnCpkcR1EEbDIzHMK4Id7jvRuLovgVGxIxbR/CKV6pDZWMfZDRwuMSHAZHtNJ1I/SdNq0rrViY0TsKAauzN35agHYizE4zhbrJ3AbSVnbz6UWqg40zTZTcG4iMiQ1xAaTxz0Geei3FpscwW9V7QYPE7dM9UOtNw 3eH1mtcRkCWBxwjTI5KRpbBnGT0wFWvisMArMBbUALCM5n9scYRKpZYYHAETmQfrJF2XTTaSQPHM8BwhRW89UhDJ99Bxg67MD0hs8w4agweRUlxXd26mgEYeeRPqVfvOnId3eqIWengs4bEHqnPXMekGFd1RUYJt/hkAXU1m1PhGYS3Z yPraku0B1R9bV1WUekVHQSWZdyo35Zj7B23qmd aNvngh9d1QtcC2ctN6eLo b i1s 73nTcTDfaljuT5aJ4SR4L26204ph2KYOY3Tu3LxL7Q7CaNsqDDAd1o5rSdGun1Z1IUazGvzps9pJD4c4NlwiCRlnks2aDbTRrwZEk4s9Ds9RErMZQazmDCKWR8LLJ9m/FoImz5ShV8PgtY0ZkEknQAf7Vyvatk5BDrTDyN40Pr3ILvQ38jbpsriI1JJQe9rO6nXBOh3a5aoy yPpyaMDFmW7J2ubu5Klb7K7Iv1OUjY3aBz3omugVINUqMtB1Ve1U4BUdhvANETl6Lt4WsQSqTRbMpeznPc2mBJLxlvDeufJpWpuev7QPqwCSQ3uaB8SfJZK6rwY61Pzl4bFNm1xceseAAHmtvdtl9nTDdpJc6NMTjJjhs7lqwRd2YPUzXGkx7o/p8lykGktGHLEMu9TFKj2m8x6rWYD5ntn5j/ff 4qEKa2fmP8Aff8AuKhUGDmradB6g607XDyAhYsLSdD60VC3fBQT0NxfUeqWSysOYBB7te8ItToho29 mkaKldYyCNYAWrKdBxSMpeby oGjSRKPMs/UCB16jfvA2AOI79FpqjR7OcQ3Rt5ovyBH iKzvII2hT1GZxEKhQtI/S4Eg5AEEwrle1lrpO3SUNhJCtVDCEEt7cs0ftFrxiVnbyqbFGMWgXZ7OHuwkSCfrzhWb3e2MI1kbtAOHMIRXtjqb6eAwXOIPKDlnxhW7U7EGPzzbDiRH4jT1h4Fp/5JnHyYZZeKaXkgapAmNCkCszFuh2R9bUkqHZH1tSVkPVSmlOKaVoFHlf2qdEXVz7an2gPELx yVDTqhrshOE/5TPivqu1UQ5pBGxfOX2gXT92tZjQuxDxlC0WmerWR0gFFbOc1nrNaII3ODXN5EA/FGLPU0MrmT2dbG izeTS1jnNaXEZ4REnlKFWS3zHZBxYYxNGZbi28PPJG/ayhla7xM IUxtLY2r80EAapaHNpSCMiHNO/c5CrzthAONjhrMtMZCTnwTzTa0AAubBygnyjRC7fQDjkC7OZdv355kwmviWoPy1X4/6cumuaxcWNIYNpyBndtIU19NwMaydknls8lJYR7NonU5nluQi/rQ6o7CzN9RwYwcSYE8N/BIq30BKVJgzoHQ9pbqtSOq0BoPHU q9PKHXJczLMwNb3naTtPeiJXViqVHHk7bYwrtHtN5j1XCu0e03mPVWCfM1s/Mf77/3FRKW2fmVPff8AuKiUGHQrt22ksqNcNhVEKRhVMKLpntnR 8w5gMo0bWTmNN /ksB9n9vY4ta/fC3t9XeTT/DfhI7JiQRskLLJUzoKdxKde7KNYkubmdSCQZ0kEaHkid3XLEYqr3tH6XRPeQM1jLLbqzTFSq1pE7CBkQNnPfsO5aq7qTyMQtLMJMAjEQRnmJdGzzVNg630HatFrTlAQ 2VWAHGWxxIjzVW8qlFjodWc8yOyIEbZwbe9DaNBtaB7PCM8TicTiJO06SI5acVVoJJvtBBtCRipPlu6cQ7nKhaaUEzsWhDGsYAAAAIAGQAGQWavOtDXHehC5dGTvF/4tI7PaEeRRd1QmJ2CNBs3xqdknOANyC3rkKJ3VR8kZCf4OdN2xzVIExqkUBLVDsj62pJUOyPrakrIeplNKyVq6XvmKdBoGw1HfBvzUVa/wC0gS6pSZyZP7in2Lo15XnPTO46NptTC HBuWEHIuJA60bBuRB1 V3tcDUy3hgafEaIXZq3WB8OY/kKmyJBG87oAAgQ0ABsDswMhG71EjYqdmtLmnA/I7dxB2tO5biyMD2DQgjuz2ILe1yiII6s9V21p3HcuflhTs34Mqa4vZUs1fVEGuCzVSjVpmR1o1GhRC770Y4xMHa05GeR0SUjSpfcJVqYOiq1iNIVo2phQm 7ypU2FziBH0EbRfJAm/LeGZT9bVD0Fpe3rOtJza3E2nuzyc4enKd6ytvLq7i98hmQa3OSCR2vkvU jd2soUQyn2RMcpMLT6fGrt7MXqMjqkE3JpTimFazENclS7TeY9UilS7Q5j1UIfM9s/Mqe /9xUKmtn5lT33/ALioVAzq6FxJQsJ3NbjSeDMA68NxXslw36KtPA89YDI/1N4LwtpWj6PX57OGOOQ7J3cClzjfY6E66PR7dd0v9Cu2axRqye5X7gt7a1IGZIWhszRuSZRTNeLLJLoC07Fi1a0e6wBX7JZQ3ZA tUbDIb2Qh9sqhoJOSrjRcsjlso3hUnLZqVnbSPaPgdluvwCtutDqxIZkNC7dwG8 is/dQxsAfW1A gF2YW/RDPdqNP8A2RZpTqtlDnPYRkc1GQW5Ed/zTIzWhGTE9omCeFG0p4RiS5Q7I tqSbQPVH1tSUKFbgYOWxSUaQcwOIBORk6 aVUarl1u1adh9T/pMBLVnpZR8VEylhd3qy90BINnNWUabo/aOpB2HTgeyfUdyP8Asw4b5EcHDcsfcdWKgH9XVJ2cPP1Wss9SMj/pKkiAi8ro/UwSNrdSOHHhtQC0XXTqZua13MSfHYt6HZ5//ofX1Ko2 62vlzOq4/4n3vmss8XmJrxeo8TMDabhpAZAj/m8HxBWet11sa6Q2SP1OLnHuLpI7ltLexwJa4EEaj5cFQs91uqnc0auPo3eUpXdGqXFK/Bn7FdHtHAOkMbBedOOEcT6StV0evPHipuycHPc3iwuLvESrdqs4bTwNEAgiOQkE8VkKDajYqgxmXUzuczJ7TvBnwJW7DHic7Lk5s3hTSobFa21WB7SMxmJzadrTuKlK0CRpXaXabzHquFKl2m8x6qEPmi2fmP99/7ioVNbPzH/8AcVCoGdSSUlKg504WkxmYBMc1RYwJ7Sr3/wDCr4MeCRE4Rm/Dvw6xGfLNUW0yRMGN xS0WjRdFekb7M/aWHVvyXqFg6aWVzZNVreDuqfArxKkwzkCjFkss5u2ajalzSH45NHrL nVnGTXOeToGNcZPDKF1zaleHVpYzUUwesRsxuGnIeKB9HbPTYAWAAnbEu8VpbORzSGxvbLNnpAAAAADQDLL4JWgKQPTHmUthoCVKHXlTVLLiGiuupSpKbEIRnq13EZty9PBVS8jtCOI0 YWvdRVO02EEJkZNC5Y4yBVndLREfRXFaZdgjQfRXEz3EJ9lnK7d38qKyOh0/CVftNDIqpdwlxBIkacd/w8VoMpcce8cPrRSRIjck8Zd6TOChCSkSIO0LZWerjaDtIBnZB2cvRYvnn6LTdH7SDTg/pdE8Dn80EyBdr5yP8jkmPpkaHI6cef1809zARr3/BRWq0mnTe8tLi1pOAamBk1vEmAOaXRDLdK7wax7WFuJ4EuziAdBOuevco7Bfbahw0 q5ok0zEECACPIHTVYC7b8NpLnvP4jnEu4OOoG4CPITphdFcvtDeYDMmUWvdUnIYHUy3D3k9n 3cEftpdluTqj0O8rf1Yjrk5Dj8FXtdlAszGjVhaZ4k9fxxFcsFKXe0dxPJo ZhE74sxFnqYc4YSOcSoUedWhz6VUuY4sdsLTE/McCjV3dMSBFZs73MyPMtOR7oQm dh/VrO/JUX0wc0wh6TY7bTqtxU3hw2xqOY1Cs0u03mPVeVMljg6m4tdsLTB/1wWjuTpa8PYy0NmXNAqNEGZA6zdDzHgrsqjxq2D8Sp77/ANxUUK7elGKj/fd 4qOw2U1Hho26ncFL6GUX jdh9pVlzcTGiSCAQdmYJGICcUD lbhliY3IBjWuBJDWw11TCGwYcGiYacp7RBlVLroikW4RmBga3CH4nOBIlpkx1ZkbkRp0es0vhoLWmQ2XHMZuxRGfDQjmkSbkH1EZabKXOJJIGwDLLjG1UrbZGhsABaUUREnwQm2QckDk2xsYpIz7bMMTctqkr2SJIVr2UPHBETRBUsJIb0fr5LT2erEaLK2KzFrzG1FmVSNULCSNE18qVD6Dsgr9IylhktNikbTSaF01IRUSxxVOvVTa1cnIIXetcsAbPXd2RtjfG4fyoQtff6YyLhKSzrKMicT9ToGkZGNSM1xNUBDymvezL ELfSwODhvIMbic0ZAVS1UctFoMgyU5oUNLTkpQVCD3Zov0cqw9zf6mz3tPyJQeVZuyrhqscdMQnk7q/FU9ENtZzrAmRMcclUtz8TmtggakjPPcT9DNS2baN0 WfwVO8rQabXVI7LXnIwZAkGTlsSSHlV73DRp1qzqEsJqOIJkiZxGGkwBIceAnQDEL32Y0DUpW0uINT2zQXYQMhS6kQOLpHEKraXQ0k8ZMEZ8jEZjTKIGhaHUbn2O3gwsttLR7aoqc2OYGZciw/wCQTZaKNpZaLQXCBEBu2BOYHgpbLLqT6bsy0Fs7xBA CtUmDP8AuaD4HP8Aco7I2Hvad7XCdxy CWWeU37OFpjT1CpWZ URr5FFL9HUOX6nD/tCDWfITx/hOIWHMTrLT67Pfb6hOGyPqRKnsY/EZ7zfUKEMffNk67/ed6lTdG7DAc/aTA5J15WsOc5o1xEeaOXXZ8LWhJm6VGjGvJOKmElgzJaCBugiXATqBOeue4yp6FaMOLGXAMzcYgSRhawu6sdcakEDZsrW qAKjAWy6A5pMFzZYRmNmUQSdTkJUlF0kZFpZAw54ZJ2gCMUHU/1HMFUl1YMn2G7e4QIQSvvRGqZVKqxA1UmhsXcUyIUw4TtU9DWE2kITmdsKmMQWo2Paq1vZCP04DckFvLMoRlFywGWhEKZhVLE2GhWHOUIyw2rkm4SVVbUU7KhKJIFk1V7KTS9xhrRJKyFd/3iq5zhDThwggyADll3SeBKnv23 0kNzZTziR1n7J1BGuUTk7imWOmabJhwOZkQ0jOCZndBHLgn4YW 9GX1GWo0tj6drYBHs3Hk8x3RkuKlRo1HCQBBkg4JnPWV1M9x/dfvwJ9tfZ/vybprVx9MLv1quxz9VCgf7OHHXNdwQpatNcjKRl6qEIjK65dJzldDSoQ2V3VcWF39bQe8jNUekTos9XTsx4mPiudHqn4bR/S8t7pDh 7yUXTJ0Wd43vaP 7T8P96JXko85qH8IiNmWcbjuy2eWvVJzn2cW00r2wyYqsqMP BqN0y1YPFX61c4AYyc0STnv1PdrJ56uaB6Kvw3tZTvqtH Qc34pr0WfQ1fLCdxA7iCPkm1eq8H/iZ4jLzjxXLeeo7XINPhBUlTNu3MBJKPK75HVf77h/2KC0m5H62o/fFMj2g2 0fn/wAygthdA08uBTkWKjV2GNnI/JX7Izr08z2m6xOoiVStbG5ObyIVyy9tnvN9R/KhDCXXTL7S dA937it3ZmaBZjo3Q69V2 o/wAnFbCzMWfK zXjXQOtlMmvggGfZ6gTm4GJ5NOpgDFxT22gEVCC3tuwy1oMe2zkNIa6C0GYMe1OggKS ans7RScAXEsMtB1ObRkctNucQoaVNuENccxjDetGKWlwOEiMRFQg5/pOWeRrvHYmXWSglilNwSoqFXEA7eNQImMpVxmiXP6mNxfSkQmioHsgoiGKvWYgGouWa0GE8slUqWSt03Kg7J2uhODimtCRfKtFWWWQqF823CBTbMv1IByBMZRtJy8U60WsUxnmToOPE7BxWVrXmKlcURi9pVY54dhhuGmHucZkEEeyIEAjKZTIxbFTmkW6dIYiJ2jUkgaxOLZq3KNc1btj4D4EQ0ZZuIbtmJDdCO4d1Olb2hzJp1Gscxrw44XNwvqezyLXdbESCIntAk5ldtVsfD8VmrtwCmYcKTXH2hLGR LLi4jZn457VUYUtnPlcp29Dg2mABhJyGYLoOUzz3xlMwkgI6X2VvVeLQHN6rgGU3AEZEAmrmMl1ZeJq5o9XJ9Skfh80kk4SR1T6qJvzSSVEOEZLo07kklCBjo7pU99n7Su9PB B/7rPMwfLJJJB/kUeSA/gN/5 WMjwIBWduoxedm/wDU0f8A52hcSTCH0bbOy73PguWc/hjkPRJJZyHnF/dqp79T9xQC79RzPxXUk8s6M5 thRGl Yz3m/uCSShAH0eHa9937itRZkklkybZuhoEX24/eInL2bMtnaf8lyo8iqyCR1t 5xhJJPh/E/gyZP5V8kt3OJY2T9SfkitnSSS5/UOxfT/sneoXBJJAxqOAKSlquJIQyc6JqSSKIMgReo6w95g7sS876Z1XC0yHGcDhMmYL6gI5EEjvSSTsexGXXyBWW6qMxVeIzEOcM4w79wA5Ijcd4VTaGTVqGSJl7jOGS2c9hJI3SkkmmcDJJJKEP//Z


----------



## Meanderer

Young & Old Frank meet up......


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - The Way You Look Tonight


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Meanderer

How Frank Sinatra Invented the Album


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_*A Tribute to Frank*_




Hot dog I love this song!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _*A Tribute to Frank*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot dog I love this song!



Oh, that's funny!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"Frank Sinatra spent a lot of time pining for the one that got away on “Frank Sinatra Sings for Only the Lonely,” the 1958 album that many consider the finest of his career. And, legendarily, the recording sessions for the collection included the song that got away — the classic “Lush Life,” which Sinatra took a stab at in Capitol Records’ Studio A but gave up on midway through a take, never to return to the tune again."

Frank Sinatra - Lush Life (Lyric Video / Mono / Session Takes / May 29, 1958) 





"Some great artists could not take to certain pieces . Ray Charles had a rough time with Stardust  . FRANK with Lush Life.    No one is perfect"?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Somewhere Beyond The Sea


----------



## Meanderer

Behind The Scenes: Vinnie Falcone On Working With Frank Sinatra (2015)  
(CLICK ON "LISTEN" FOR AUDIO OF INTERVIEW)






"In this anniversary year of Frank Sinatra’s birth, we were wondering what it was like to work with the man himself."

"We’re fortunate to talk with someone who did."

"Vincent Falcone worked with Sinatra in the 1970s and 80s. As Sinatra’s piano player and music director he got an intimate view into how Sinatra worked."

"Falcone’s career is wide-ranging. He’s played piano and conducted for many of the biggest entertainers of our time:  Jack Jones, Steve Lawrence and Eydie Gorme, Andy Williams, The McGuire Sisters, Robert Goulet, Connie Francis, Diahann Carroll, Jerry Lewis – and many others."


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - I Think I'm Gonna Make It All The Way


----------



## AZ Jim

My personal Sinatra favorite...


----------



## Meanderer

Natalie Della Garaventa





Dolly Sinatra was the mother of American singer Frank Sinatra. She was born in Lumarzo, in northern Italy; she immigrated to the United States when she was two months old. When she was a child, her pretty face earned her the nickname "Dolly".


----------



## Meanderer

FRANK SINATRA  "THAT'S AMERICA TO ME"


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Nice 'N' Easy  2010


----------



## Meanderer

Frank for President?


----------



## Meanderer

Don't Ever Be Afraid To Go Home


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Witchcraft


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - It's Magic


----------



## Meanderer

*Classic Automotive History: The Cars of Frank Sinatra (LINK)*




1955 Thunderbird


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - There Used To Be A Ballpark (Live)


----------



## Meanderer

Sal on Sinatra: "Thanksgiving Dinner"


----------



## george-alfred

Been a Sinatra fan for many years and still rate this song as one of his finest--enjoy?


----------



## Meanderer

george-alfred said:


> Been a Sinatra fan for many years and still rate this song as one of his finest--enjoy?


Thank you, George!  Wonderful story behind the song:

_"Softly, As I Leave You" began life as an Italian song called "Piano," written by composer Antonio De Vita and lyricist Giorgio Calabrese._ It was given an English lyric by Hal Shaper in which a man quietly leaves a sleeping woman with whom he has had a long-term relationship (in order to avoid facing her). Some might find such an action cowardly, and the lyric doesn't do much to explain the situation, but in musical terms the song is a lovely ballad."

"British singer Matt Monro introduced "Softly, As I Leave You" in a recording for Parlophone that made the British Top Ten in 1962. Released on Liberty in the U.S., the single made the bottom reaches of the charts before being withdrawn in favor of a shortened version, which was not successful. _Two years later, Frank Sinatra recorded "Softly, As I Leave You" with a lush Ernie Freeman arrangement, and it made the Top 40, becoming Sinatra's biggest singles hit in three years._ That assured the song's status as a minor standard, and it was recorded by a host of middle-of-the-road singers in the ensuing years."

Piano (In Italian)




English Lyrics (LINK)


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Christmas Dreaming


----------



## CrackerJack

I am a big fan of Frank and love all his music. I am not aufait with his long career as a singer, musician, actor and entertainer and will follow this Thread with interest, Meanderer.


----------



## Pepper

So, who do You think is Ronan Farrow's dad?  Or, does he only take after his mom?


----------



## CrackerJack

My contribution...


----------



## Meanderer

CrackerJack said:


> My contribution...


Very nice, thank you.


----------



## CrackerJack

Meanderer said:


> Very nice, thank you.



You're welcome. I am big-time music lover and this good forum is varied and interesting for its Music Threads.


----------



## Meanderer

I Love Those J I N G L E Bells  by Frank Sinatra


----------



## CrackerJack




----------



## RadishRose

Pepper said:


> So, who do You think is Ronan Farrow's dad?  Or, does he only take after his mom?
> View attachment 83605


Definitely Frank's son. Mia had admitted quite awhile go it could have been either one.


----------



## Meanderer

Interview with Frank Sinatra Jr. (Link)






"When one of those, Sinatra Sr’s second wife, *Mia Farrow*, said in 2013 that her son *Ronan *wasn’t *Woody Allen’s *but Sinatra Sr’s, his son responded to the subsequent media furor by telling reporters that the actress was being flippant. “It was a joke,” he insisted. "


----------



## Pepper

If it were true, and Mia knows for sure, she is guilty of a felony as she willingly took child support from Woody all those years.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CrackerJack

Anymore Sinatra songs to share please? I can listen to him non-stop...thanks in anticiaption.☺


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Moonlight In Vermont


----------



## CrackerJack

Merci beaucoup.☺


----------



## Meanderer

FRANK SINATRA - Full Moon and Empty Arms 1945


----------



## Catlady

Mia Farrow said her son, Ronan Farrow, was Sinatra's son, but Tina Sinatra claims her father had a vasectomy before Ronan's birth.  I still think that Ronan looks like Sinatra and not Woody Allen.  Although, he mostly looks like Mia.


----------



## fmdog44

He never got over his love for Ava Gardner.


----------



## drifter

I liked Frank Sinatra, listened to many of his songs, enjoyed most of them. When I think of his music one seems to always stand out.
That one is "My Way." Every tiime I think of Frank or hear one of his songs, I also recall a profile written about Frank Sinatra and published
in the 1966 edition of Esquire. Since that timeI have re-read the article several times. Here is the cover on that article:

The title of the article was/is, "Frank Sinatra Has A Cold."
I think of that article because  it is, I think, the best aricle or essay I have ever read. It was written by Gay Talese.
In fact I think I'll try to find that writ on the internet and read it again, and while doing so, I'll play some of  Sinatra's
music as I read.


----------



## Meanderer

drifter said:


> I liked Frank Sinatra, listened to many of his songs, enjoyed most of them. When I think of his music one seems to always stand out.
> That one is "My Way." Every tiime I think of Frank or hear one of his songs, I also recall a profile written about Frank Sinatra and published
> in the 1966 edition of Esquire. Since that timeI have re-read the article several times. Here is the cover on that article:
> View attachment 91633
> The title of the article was/is, "Frank Sinatra Has A Cold."
> I think of that article because  it is, I think, the best aricle or essay I have ever read. It was written by Gay Talese.
> In fact I think I'll try to find that writ on the internet and read it again, and while doing so, I'll play some of  Sinatra's
> music as I read.


@drifter below is the link to that article.
Frank Sinatra Has a Cold (LINK)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## drifter

Meanderer said:


> @drifter below is the link to that article.
> Frank Sinatra Has a Cold (LINK)


Thanks much, Meanderer, I do appreciate seeing the article again.


----------



## Meanderer

For Once In My Life - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - My Way (Live At Madison Square Garden, 1974)


----------



## Meanderer

Frank at home.....


----------



## Meanderer

Sinatra's Final Major Interview - Larry King Live - May 13, 1988


----------



## Pappy

Frank eating a Frank.


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra  "It Might as Well Be Spring"


----------



## Meanderer

On March 8, 1971, Frank did it his way.......  (LINK)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Nice 'N' Easy - Frank Sinatra & Gene Kelly


----------



## peppermint

I remember when my husband told me that Frank Sinatra would come to Bergen County....There was a little Store on his street...But the back
of the store was where the guys would gamble...And one of the guys were Frank Sinatra....It was probably when my husband was a little boy...
But his Dad always tell him about Frank....When he got a Big Head, he never came back to the store...My father in law never liked him....
I remember my sister in law, who is older then my husband, told us Frank always would hold her when she was a baby....(If it's true, I guess,
my sister in law really doesn't lie...She is in her 80's now.....I never was a fan....


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Our young senior transport driver (30 tops) loves Frank Sinatra and all the old classics. Of course Frank was a Jersey boy. I took this at the Hoboken (NJ) waterfront park.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Meanderer said:


> Nice 'N' Easy - Frank Sinatra & Gene Kelly



*Pure* class!  Sigh of happiness


----------



## Em in Ohio

Meanderer said:


>


Great!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra Interview -   An Intimate Look Into His Personal Life [1990]


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Maybe It's Because


----------



## Meanderer

*Frank Sinatra Yesterday*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Homeless man Tommy Sally sings Frank Sinatra to thank everyone who gives him some money. Tommy lives in New York and he is such a sweet guy with a beautiful voice! You can find him in Little Italy . 

Homeless guy sings Frank Sinatra


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Young at Heart


----------



## Meanderer

You Make Me Feel So Young


----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> Ronan Farrow, Mia admitted she wasn't sure if he is her son by Woody Allen or Frank Sinatra.
> 
> I say Frank.
> 
> View attachment 53263


DNA would clarify that in a NY minute.


----------



## Lewkat

Pepper said:


> So, who do You think is Ronan Farrow's dad?  Or, does he only take after his mom?
> View attachment 83605


They share the blue eyes and Ronan's mouth is shaped exactly like Frank Jr.'s.


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> Frank Sinatra - My Way (Live At Madison Square Garden, 1974)


///


Meanderer said:


> Frank Sinatra - My Way (Live At Madison Square Garden, 1974)


Why is it that on a few of the threads, when I click on like, I have to confirm it?


----------



## Lewkat

This is Sinatra's best in my opinion.


----------



## peppermint

Hear I go....My husband's Dad didn't like Frank.....He met Frank many many years ago....It was when Frank was young...He loved to gamble...
So he would come to New Jersey, he mostly lived in New York City with his Mom...Anyway, he came to a place in New Jersey to gamble..
It was a store that sold goods, like candy, soda, ice cream and lunch...But in the back of the store the guy's would gamble....And Frank
was with them....It was on the street that my husband use to live....It was a Little Italy in New Jersey.....My husband wasn't born yet...But his
sister was 2 years old and Frank always wanted to hold the baby girl....So when I was going with my husband, I had to hear the whole
thing about Frank....My husband's Dad didn't like Frank and never ever listen to his songs....After Frank became famous....
I do think Ronan is Frank's son....Just a hunch...


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra & Nelson Riddle Orchestra playing Witchcraft


----------



## dobielvr

RadishRose said:


> Does anyone doubt that Ronan Farrow is truly Frank and Mia Farrow's son?



Ya, I have a hard time w/that one.
I'm leaning towards ...no doubt he is.    jmo


----------



## dobielvr

Pappy said:


> View attachment 98381



I would have loved to been around in these times......im surprised they don't have a drink in their hand!


----------



## Meanderer

*Frank Sinatra - Come Fly With Me*


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - We'll Meet Again


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Frank & Bing - The Christmas Song​


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra & Bing Crosby - White Christmas​


----------



## Meanderer

Mel Brooks on Frank Sinatra​


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra Sings “America, The Beautiful”​


----------



## Meanderer

Sinatra and Elvis Presley Duet​"Elvis was about 25 while Sinatra was about 44 in 1960. They should have done this many more times together".


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Nancy & Elvis


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - I Thought About You​


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra & Dean Martin - Auld Lang Syne​


----------



## Meanderer

The Society of Singers Honoring Frank Sinatra!  What a royal lineup of musicians and singers! (1990)


----------



## Meanderer

Kennedy Center Awards 1983 - Frank Sinatra​


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra Spectacular -  The Rat Pack Live​"This is a recently discovered kinescope of the Rat Pack performing live. shows the cool of Frank, Dean, Sammy in 1964.  It was broadcast on closed circuit TV to theaters across the  country to benefit the Father Dismas Clark's Halfway House for ex-cons.Performers include Johnny Carson, Dean Martin, Sammy Davis, Jr., Trini Lopez, Kaye Stevens, The Count Basie Orchestra conducted by a young Quincy Jones".


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Light Up Time #100 (January 20, 1950)​


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Meanderer said:


> The best Frank Sinatra story you will ever hear.


Aw...how sweet was that?


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Meanderer said:


> Frank Sinatra Spectacular -  The Rat Pack Live​"This is a recently discovered kinescope of the Rat Pack performing live. shows the cool of Frank, Dean, Sammy in 1964.  It was broadcast on closed circuit TV to theaters across the  country to benefit the Father Dismas Clark's Halfway House for ex-cons.Performers include Johnny Carson, Dean Martin, Sammy Davis, Jr., Trini Lopez, Kaye Stevens, The Count Basie Orchestra conducted by a young Quincy Jones".


I have absolutely adored this entire threadof posts, but this one in particular!  Oh my gosh...
DEAN MARTIN...JOHNNY CARSON...SAMMY DAVIS....AND Frank?????  Could it get any better or any funnier???? I loved it...thanks soooo much for sharing Meanderer


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

What a fun, entertaining, memory evoking, post!!!!  Loved...and will love....pulling this up and listening to all of the great music over and over again. Thank you to all who contributed


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy Barbato Sinatra, steadfast first wife of Frank Sinatra, dies at 101 (2018)​




Frank Sinatra and his first wife, Nancy Barbato Sinatra, in 1949 with their children, from left, Nancy, Tina and Frank. (NBC/NBC via Getty Images)
​


----------



## Meanderer

"I Have Dreamed" from the 1951 Rodgers and Hammerstein musical, The King and I, was recorded by Frank Sinatra with a large orchestra on February 19, 1963 as part of his theme album,The Concert Sinatra, featuring songs from Broadway shows.


----------



## Meanderer

Mel Brooks Performs BRILLIANT Frank Sinatra Impersonation | The Dick Cavett Show​


----------



## Meanderer

_Come Fly With Me......_


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra with Nancy -  My Funny Valentine​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Rare - Frank Sinatra sings "Angel Eyes" on Tonight Show 1965​A serious moment in a very less than serious appearance along with Dean Martin on the Tonight Show (guest hosted by Joey Bishop) 1965


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - It started all over again​


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Didn't We (Royal Festival Hall)​


----------



## Meanderer

Singers Frank Sinatra and Perry Como rehearse for a dinner at the White House in honor of the Italian President Sandro Pertini.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Sinatra In The Fifties​


----------



## Angelina

Love him. *Ol Blue Eyes is Back* ring-a-ding-ding


----------



## Meanderer

@Angelina  Welcome to Senior Forums!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Meanderer

Peek Inside Frank Sinatra’s Home Recording Studio​ 
"Once upon a time, recordings were made right onto records".

"In 1947, just after the release of his first LP album, _The Voice of Frank Sinatra,_ Ol’ Blue Eyes began building his first home in Palm Springs, an estate that soon became known as Twin Palms. Once a year, the home is opened to the public as part of Palm Springs Modernism Week, celebrating the city’s cornucopia of Mid-century design and architecture. Of course, we signed up".  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer

River, Stay 'Way From My Door (Parody)


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Sunday (Swing Easy!)

rack taken from the 1954 album (Swing Easy) arranged & conducted by Nelson Riddle, written by Miller, Krueger, Conn & Stein.


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra  - You Will Be My Music


----------



## Meanderer

8/17/15: Frank Sinatra Jr. sings the national anthem before the Yankees host the Twins


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Nice 'N' Easy


----------



## Pink Biz

*Do you like Bossa Nova?





*


----------



## Meanderer

_Frank Sinatra - Witchcraft_​


----------



## Meanderer

_Frank Sinatra - "That Old Black Magic" from Meet Danny Wilson (1951)_​_



_


----------



## Meanderer

AUTUMN LEAVES - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - For Once In My Life ft. Don Costa & His Orchestra


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra -   You And Me (We Wanted It All)

One of his greatest and 'forgotten' songs.


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Young At Heart


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Summer Me, Winter Me


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra & Quincy Jones   How Do You Keep The Music Playing


----------



## Meanderer

Something - Frank Sinatra (From Concert For The Americas 1982)


----------



## Meanderer

So In Love Frank Sinatra and Keely Smith Lyrics


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"A few pictures of Marilyn at Frank Sinatra's dinner party~1960  at the Cal Neva Lodge in Lake Tahoe. Also attending with Marilyn were the cast and crew of The Misfits."

Sinatra's Dinner Show~1960


----------



## Meanderer

Fly Me To The Moon (2008 Remastered)


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - At Long Last Love


----------



## Meanderer

Just One of Those Things - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra ~ The Coffee Song ~ HMV102 Gramophone Outdoors


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Young At Heart


----------



## Meanderer

On the road to Mandalay - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Luck Be A Lady


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra  “Why Try To Change Me Now”


----------



## OneEyedDiva

A little more than a week ago, I took the train to the waterfront park in Hoboken, N.J. where Frank was from.  Since my last visit, they have removed my favorite bench and erected this statue in it's place.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella

Frank Sinatra / Nelson Riddle Orchestra - "It Happened in Monterey"


----------



## Paco Dennis

Here's how to drink like the Rat Pack |


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Summer Wind (Live in Spain 1992)


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Summertime


----------



## Bella

"Frank Sinatra didn’t just love the ladies (and vice versa) — he was also very fond of dogs, according to several sources. Who knows, maybe Ol’ Blue Eyes was thinking about sharing his bed with his pooches when he sang “Strangers in the Night.”

According to the official Frank Sinatra Facebook Page,  his mom didn’t allow him to have a dog when he was a kid, “but he made up for that later in life by having many!”

“He liked animals, period. Particularly underdogs,” his widow, Barbara, told the Palm Beach Post in 2011. The Sinatra's had dogs, cats and horses.

“I found a snake in the yard one day and I called the gardener to kill it,” Barbara recalled. “Frank said, ‘No, no, he’s a friend of mine.’ So he threw it over the fence onto the golf course. He was very softhearted.”

Sinatra had an especially soft spot for Cavalier King Charles Spaniels. “He absolutely adored them,” Barbara told the Palm Beach Post. “When he was sick in his room, he’d have the cats on one side of the bed, and the dogs on the other. And he would pet them both.”

In her memoir, "My Father's Daughter", Tina Sinatra recalls that when she was a little girl and asked her dad where heaven was, he replied, “Heaven is where all the animals go.”

When Sinatra died in 1998, several mementos were placed in his coffin. “My contribution was a small dog biscuit, for Dad’s love of little critters,” Tina wrote."  -  article by Laura Goldman















Bella


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Something- The Beatles


----------



## JonSR77

Thanks for the thread.  My step-father loved Sinatra and got me hooked as well.  From good old Jersey here...Hoboken, I think.

A friend of ours, her cousin was in the Sinatra entourage. Not sure what his job was, maybe security???

He was really an unselfish performer. I love the fact that he promoted Antonio Carlos Jobim (the Girl from Ipanema) to the American public. And he did not tolerate racism, making it something that the "cool crowd" was not interested in...such a cool guy in so many ways...


Frank Sinatra Antonio Carlos Jobim Live - Bossa Nova Medley


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra  "River Stay 'Way From My Door"


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - My Way [4K Remastered]


----------



## JonSR77

Frank Sinatra, Stubby Kaye, and Johnny Silver - "Guys And Dolls" from Guys And Dolls (1955)


----------



## Meanderer

*Blues In The Night (2018 Stereo Mix)*


----------



## Meanderer

“He was a nice guy. I loved him. But the man was the loneliest guy I ever knew.” - Frank Sinatra on his father Marty.


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra and Doris Day - "You, My Love" from Young At Heart (1954)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Elizabeth


----------



## Pepper

Thank you so much for this thread, Meanderer.  I love Frank Sinatra, his voice was played constantly all my life.  It's always good to come here & see him!


----------



## Meanderer

The September Of My Years


----------



## Meanderer

When I Lost You


----------



## Patek24

Hello, Meanderer.  I just now stumbled upon your thread started in 2018, Perfectly Frank. My parents were huge Sinatra fans. I grew up listening to his music being played daily at home. I have very fond memories indeed. I took my Mom to see Sinatra at the Riviera Hotel/Casino in Las Vegas in 1991. It was a dinner show; I doubt they do dinner shows anymore.  The orchestra was led by Frank Sinatra, Jr., and in the front row were his daughters, Nancy and Tina.  Oh boy, I'll be spending hours going through every post, page by page, of your fabulous thread! Thank you!


----------



## Meanderer

Patek24 said:


> Hello, Meanderer.  I just now stumbled upon your thread started in 2018, Perfectly Frank. My parents were huge Sinatra fans. I grew up listening to his music being played daily at home. I have very fond memories indeed. I took my Mom to see Sinatra at the Riviera Hotel/Casino in Las Vegas in 1991. It was a dinner show; I doubt they do dinner shows anymore.  The orchestra was led by Frank Sinatra, Jr., and in the front row were his daughters, Nancy and Tina.  Oh boy, I'll be spending hours going through every post, page by page, of your fabulous thread! Thank you!


Thanks, I'm glad you found it.  Frank and his music have been part of my life, as well.  Enjoy!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Patek24

Meanderer said:


>


Yes! I found a poor resolution photo of "shy" me next to the marquee.  Well, it was 1991 after all, when there were no camera phones yet.


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra Was My Enemy Who Called Me "Fat, Old and Ugly." Then, We Had Dinner One Night.
Liz Smith - July 20, 2022










"I was, in his words, “a dog; all you had to do was hang a pork chop out the window” and I’d chase it. I was invariably described by him as “fat, old and ugly.” He said I preferred Debbie Reynolds to Burt Reynolds. I thought the Debbie/Burt wisecrack was pretty funny. I did like pork chops. But I was hurt by “fat, old and ugly.” I knew Frank was seven years my senior, and I didn’t figure I was any older, heavier or uglier than he was. (Neither of us was in the raving-beauty class any longer.)"  (READ MORE)


----------



## Meanderer

Dinah Shore & Frank Sinatra - "Tea for Two"/... (1958)
& "You make me feel so young".


----------



## Meanderer

As Frank released his 1994 album "Duets II" as his last studio album, he decided to invite his own son Frank Jr to sing a duet with him on his hit "My Kind of Town", and here it is.... Frank Sinatra & Frank Sinatra Jr sings My Kind of Town.


----------



## Patek24




----------



## Meanderer

From The Frank Sinatra Show with guest Nat King Cole. Frank and Nat duet on Exactly Like You accompanied by Nat and his trio. Recorded March 13, 1946. (Audio)


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra: The Lost Recordings (Remastered)  (Audio links)


----------



## Meanderer

Judy Garland & Frank Sinatra...Embraceable You


----------



## Meanderer

_*Treat, or treat......!*_

Witchcraft Frank Sinatra





Frank Sinatra - "That Old Black Magic" from Meet Danny Wilson (1951)


----------



## Meanderer

_Frank Sinatra, in his kitchen, making a sandwich!_


----------



## Meanderer

_The Meatball Sub Sandwich That Frank Sinatra Would Have Eaten_


----------



## Meanderer

"Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" by Frank Sinatra


----------

